# Xbox One Or Ps4?



## Yunsung (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm most looking forward to Battlefield 4, but as it will be on both consoles I'm undecided.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd buy an omega instead, and the price won't sink like a stone


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

i will stick with my xbox kinect just as good, lol


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

PS4 for me but I will wait until they reduce the price, probably around next Christmas I expect


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm in no rush to buy a next gen but Sony hands down ,until Microsoft sort out the game ownership issues the Xbox is second best.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

360 for me.

These new generations consoles have taken the last half a decade of advances in technology and decided to ignore them, instead using the space for blu-ray players, music and entertainment systems, internet connectivity and all manner of other stupid sh*t we ALREADY have.

I understand what they're trying to do - make their new console the only box you need in your house (therefore making it an essential replacement when it breaks down 2 weeks after the warranty runs out, which it will if the x-box, PS3 and 360 are anything to go by), but sorry SONY and Microsoft, I'm quite happy to have a laptop, stereo and DVD/Blu-Ray player as well as my games console - and so is just about everyone else on the planet if the game magazines and blogs are anything to go by.

The only two game franchises I've played religiously are GTA and Fallout. Luckily GTA is out in a few weeks time on the current consoles, so no issue there. Fallout is still in planning stages so won't be out for a good 12/18 months at best. Once that hits the shelves I'll decide about one of these new consoles, until then I'm more than happy with the 360 and the enormous back-catalogue of games available that I've not had chance to try yet.

Seriously, unless you play 15 hours a day 7 days a week there must be hundreds of games still untouched on the current consoles. Why upgrade to a new Â£400 machine when its...er...not an upgrade? Graphics processors and game engines are the same (though we were initially promised PC quality graphics by the time these consoles hit the shelves), it's just a box that has a few extra functions - functions I already have on other dedicated devices.

What if Sony put out a new movie player system which reduced the viewing quality to VHS standard, but to compensate, it doubled as a toaster? They would be told to  off.

That's what they should be told about their 'next gen' consoles.

Sorry to rant, but frankly I'm pissed off with the way the new machines have turned out. If Microsoft hadn't lifted the digital encoding (essentially making every game a play once then throw away/sit in a box forever affair) then I wouldn't even entertain owning one if it was given to me!

In answer to the op; the PS4 will probably be the better gaming machine.

Microsoft entered the market with the x-box a decade ago and destroyed Sonys stranglehold on the market by putting out a dedicated gaming machine with online capability while Sony were fannying around putting DVD players in their consoles.

The PS3 and '360' were far superior to their predecessors as games machines, yet both with online connectivity and both fit to play movies (x-box with DVD, PS3 with Blu Ray).

The PS4 and 'one' are almost exactly the same quality as games machines, but Sony have actually simplified there processor (downgraded it almost) so that almost any games developers can write code for their machines.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I am saving for a PS4 the son wants a xbox one. bowie


----------



## flipperfin (Aug 20, 2013)

Will go for a PS4 myself, just seen so many issues about the new Xbox.. Will wait till the price is decent though


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lets just hope that they are as good as they say!!


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> The only two game franchises I've played religiously are GTA and *Fallout. *


Fallout 3 is quite simply the best game I have ever played, I must of spent hundreds of hours exploring the wastelands and sewer systems, scary playing it with headphones on and hearing a feral ghoul cry deep down in the sewers.

Epic game!!


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like its split between the 2 giants. One thing I will say is that Microsoft have made some changes and you no longer need to stay connected to the Internet and you can chafe games.

What I am pissed off about is the lack of backwards comparability.

Personally I am leaning towards the Xbox only because as a fighting game player I want to play the new killer instinct game. The best games will be released on both platforms anyway. My advice is if you play online with mates, just make sure you get the Same as them.

Oh and for the Sony guys, you now have to pay to play online


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 12, 2012)

And I am surprised nobody else has mentioned the new Battlefield, come on 64 player warfare! Forget COD, I hate campers!


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes I am a massive BF3 fan so I will be getting BF4 for sure, I like the look of the new online mode where you can be a battle commander and can play on pc/iPad


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

I also await for BF4 and im a great fan of all previous releases. Thought BF series is best server with keyboard and mouse  so yup ill be playing on PC for sure.

Anyhow not sure why such hatred against new gen consoles. Its new,its fresh get if you have the need for it, if not simply dont get it.

Its all about entertainement


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Ps. Playstation hands down at the moment... Its just not many proper games available... But it will be sorted soon. Peace


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 12, 2012)

Mr Cracker said:


> Yes I am a massive BF3 fan so I will be getting BF4 for sure, I like the look of the new online mode where you can be a battle commander and can play on pc/iPad


Mr Cracker I noticed your Wolverine avatar, you play MVC3 or Street Fightet 4 at all?


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sony's exclusives have been miles better this generation than the microsofts so that, preferring the controller and with it being cheaper is why I'm going to get a PS4. Going to wait till there is a game that I really want though which will probably be whenever naughty dog release uncharted 4/their next game,


----------



## coachwhip (Jun 11, 2013)

I prefer the Microsoft controller to the Sony one. But Microsoft have got worse over DRM than even Sony are (that takes some doing) plus their online service is rubbish, have to have gold to watch iplayer?

Plus Sony have hatsune Miku on project diva. So I think the Sony for me.


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

PS4 For me, i cant believe no ones mentioned gran turismo 6 its going to be epic as long as they sort out the hacking issues!


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

Also forgot to mention, im already paying for broadband so i prefer not to give microsoft another Â£60.00 a year for the privilidge lol.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Ps4 for me had the ps1 , ps2 , ps3 so its got to be done lol


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

vinnyp said:


> PS4 For me, i cant believe no ones mentioned gran turismo 6 its going to be epic as long as they sort out the hacking issues!


That's just coming out on the PS3 for now.


----------



## phantom splashback (Mar 10, 2013)

neither...just bought a gaming pc with dual graphics cards :yahoo:

Have to say, even though bf3 is pretty awe inspiring online, it's also chaotic and hard to get in to for the unitiated (and I'm no gaming noob as been playing for years on pc). Been wiling away many an hour on company of heroes though and diablo 3


----------

